# How to use this dusting powder?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The bottles says I should rub the animals skin with the dust.. But I've never heard that before. I thought we just sprinkle down the top line 


Thanks


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

As in for lice? 

I use latex gloves and shake some into my hand. I shake the powder in my hand so it is evenly distributed all over the goat's back and up the neck and then do the legs and underbelly. I just do a light dusting, you don't need too much. Just be careful around the eyes(yours and the goat's!), it can burn and sting.

I think what you are thinking of is the pour-on wormer? You pour that along the back. You have to dust most of the animal for lice control with dusts such as Python or Sevin. You will need to dust again about a week later.


----------

